#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Is it the Status of Agriculture in SriLanka?

## karan

Due to severe drought, paddy output down 41% than 5 years average in 2017. Even though, main season paddy crop to partially recover in 2018 however still below average level. So it expected to affect negatively the food security of large numbers of people. 
Frome: *Global Information and Early Warning System* (GIEWS)
Give more details click here: *GIEWS*
 :Sri Lanka Flag:

----------

